# [CONF] baselayout 1.11.7 fu fatale [a etc-update ma nn solo]

## .:deadhead:.

Ho aggiornato, assieme ad altri pacchetti, il mio baselayout alla versione 1.11.7. Come di consueto portage mi avvisa che ci sono la bellezze di 32 file di config da controllare. Ok etc-update... Ma questa è la sua risposta

```
Scanning Configuration files...

sed: -e expression #1, char 43: Unmatched ( or \(

sed: -e expression #1, char 43: Unmatched ( or \(

sed: -e expression #1, char 43: Unmatched ( or \(

sed: -e expression #1, char 43: Unmatched ( or \(

sed: -e expression #1, char 43: Unmatched ( or \(

sed: -e expression #1, char 43: Unmatched ( or \(

sed: -e expression #1, char 43: Unmatched ( or \(

sed: -e expression #1, char 43: Unmatched ( or \(

sed: -e expression #1, char 43: Unmatched ( or \(

sed: -e expression #1, char 43: Unmatched ( or \(

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

```

qpkg mi ha detto che etc-update appartiene al pacchetto d portage. L'ho ri-emerso, ma nulla è cambiato.

 :Crying or Very sad:  mi si è rotto etc-update  :Crying or Very sad:  avete suggerimenti? La ricerca di "sed: -e expression #1, char 43: Unmatched ( or \(" sul forum è stata fallimentare...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che versione di portage hai?

----------

## randomaze

Perché usi una baselayout ~x86? Hai messo ~x86 anche la bash, vero?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Perché usi una baselayout ~x86? Hai messo ~x86 anche la bash, vero?

 

Si dovrebbe essere la bash ma baselayout dovrebbe richiederlo comunque come dipendenza

----------

## .:deadhead:.

o cavoli, non l'ho scritto! :Embarassed:  l'ultima stabile. portage è in x86. Ho messo baselayout in tildex86 perchè voglio provare la mia scheda ipw2100, visto che tra poco arriva il router wireless.

Si baselayout 1.11.-r7 ha come dipendenza bash 3

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

io uso ~x86 come architettura base e non ho questo problema.

cmq io al posto tuo farei (adesso non ho una gentoo sottomano quindi aggiungi la categoria):

```
emerge sync

echo "=$(qpkg -v -nc -I app-portage/portage|tail -n1|grep -E portage$)" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

nano -w /etc/portage/package.keywords

[...]

sed ~x86

baselayout ~x86

portage ~x86

emerge -av sed portage baselayout

```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Alcune novità. Questo è l'errore che mi dà quando riesco ad emergere un pacchietto, dopo che l'emersione è andata a buon fine. :

```
 >>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 [32;01m*[0m Caching service dependencies ...

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:34:          if (data[i] == "file")

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:34:                               ^ syntax error

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:36:             ret = 1

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:36:                    ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:42: function islink(pathname,    x, ret, data)

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:42:                                           ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:44:    ret = 0

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:44:           ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:45:    data[1] = 1

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:45:               ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:47:    if (pathname == "")

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:47:                       ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:50:    ret = stat(pathname, data)

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:50:                              ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:51:    if (ret < 0)

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:51:                ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:53:    for (i in data) {

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:53:                    ^ syntax error

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:55:       if (i == "type")

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:55:                       ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:55:          if (data[i] == "symlink")

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:55:                                  ^ syntax error

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:57:             ret = 1

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:57:                    ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:63: function isdir(pathname,    x, ret, data)

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:63:                                          ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:65:    ret = 0

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:65:           ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:66:    data[1] = 1

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:66:               ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:68:    if (pathname == "")

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:68:                       ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:71:    ret = stat(pathname, data)

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:71:                              ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:72:    if (ret < 0)

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk:72:                ^ unexpected newline or end of string

[...]

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:481:    print "RC_GOT_DEPTREE_INFO=\"yes\"" >> (CACHEDTREE)

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:481:                                                       ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:482:    print "" >> (CACHEDTREE)

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:482:                            ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:484:    if (check_provide("logger"))

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:484:                                ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:484:       print "LOGGER_SERVICE=\"" get_provide("logger") "\"" >> (CACHEDTREE)

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:484:                                                            ^ syntax error

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:485:       print "LOGGER_SERVICE=\"" get_provide("logger") "\"" >> (CACHEDTREE)

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:485:                                                                           ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:487:       print "LOGGER_SERVICE=" >> (CACHEDTREE)

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:487:                                              ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:489:    close(CACHEDTREE)

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:489:                     ^ unexpected newline or end of string[/quote]

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:481:    print "RC_GOT_DEPTREE_INFO=\"yes\"" >> (CACHEDTREE)

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:481:                                                       ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:482:    print "" >> (CACHEDTREE)

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:482:                            ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:484:    if (check_provide("logger"))

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:484:                                ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:484:       print "LOGGER_SERVICE=\"" get_provide("logger") "\"" >> (CACHEDTREE)

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:484:                                                            ^ syntax error

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:485:       print "LOGGER_SERVICE=\"" get_provide("logger") "\"" >> (CACHEDTREE)

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:485:                                                                           ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:487:       print "LOGGER_SERVICE=" >> (CACHEDTREE)

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:487:                                              ^ unexpected newline or end of string

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:489:    close(CACHEDTREE)

gawk: /lib/rcscripts/awk/gendepends.awk:489:                     ^ unexpected newline or end of string

```

Il problema sembra quindi esser il pacchetto gawk. Ho provato a riemergerlo, ma questo è il risultato:

```
Calculating dependencies  >>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gawk-3.1.3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/gawk-3.1.3-r1/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying 64bitnumfile.patch ...

[A[115G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Using GNU config files from /usr/share/libtool

 [32;01m*[0m  Updating var/tmp/portage/gawk-3.1.3-r1/work/gawk-3.1.3/config.sub

[A[115G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m  Updating var/tmp/portage/gawk-3.1.3-r1/work/gawk-3.1.3/config.guess

[A[115G  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked.

configure: error: expected an absolute directory name for --bindir: 

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/gawk-3.1.3-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 45, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

  ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/gawk-3.1.3-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) gawk-3.1.3.tar.gz

```

 :Rolling Eyes:   Non è che qualcuno potrebbe fare un tar.bz di gawk, compilato per piattaforma pentium3/4 [ho un centrino] e con la USE nls attiva. Così vediamo se effettivamente è lui il responsabile...

Che comando posso usare per controllare che sulla partizione non ci siano errori o che il disco non si sia malauguratamente rovinato?

Grazie

un  .:deadhead:. un po' girato   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Che comando posso usare per controllare che sulla partizione non ci siano errori o che il disco non si sia malauguratamente rovinato?

 

```
fsck.ext2|fsck.reiserfs|...
```

il gawk che hai emerso é anch'esso ~x86?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ok, allora mi ricordavo giusto

```
reiserfsck
```

mi ha confermato che il disco è OK, per fortuna.

per quanto riguarda gawk, ho provato sia la versiona stable che la tilde, ma niente da fare...

Se neppure con il gawk, che spero qualcuno mi passerà, riesco a venirne fuori, sto seriamente pensando di tornare ad un baslayout stable... sarà stato un colpo di sfiga, ma mi inquieta aver portage così incasinato, e solo per avere il wireless integrato...

----------

## lavish

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> io uso ~x86 come architettura base e non ho questo problema.

 

Idem... non penso che sia tanto colpa del baselayout ~ in se', ma quanto del mescolare pacchetti fondamentali del sistema fra stable e testing.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Dai qualcuno mi fa sto favore di creare un pacchetto con gawk [magari 2 sia stabile che tilde] di gawk per pentium 3 con la USE nls attivata?  :Wink:   Così tagliam la testa al toro.

----------

## lavish

Se fossi su x86 te lo farei  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Se fossi su x86 te lo farei 

 Grazie   :Smile: 

E dopo 

Aspettando Godot

siamo lieti di annunciarvi 

Aspettando gawk

che mattino da delirio... Cià me ne torno a programmà in Java..

----------

## nomadsoul

ho un p3 te lo faccio io vai

----------

## Cazzantonio

gliel'ho appena mandato io, semmai aspetta e vediamo se gli funziona

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ringrazio entrambi, ma ancora niente... 

Un ultimo favore poi si passa alle soluzioni estreme. Avrei bisogno dell'ultima bash stabile [release 2.05b-r9] lo chiedo a voi perchè purtroppo non ho ancora nessun gentooista a portata di mano  :Mr. Green: 

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -mmmx -msse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -ffast-math" 

queste cflags vanno benone.

gracias

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Trovi il precompilato qui le mie cflags sono

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Fantastico! Grazie fedeli! Adesso lo provo e spero che questo dramma si risolva...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Niente...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Tanto per tirare il punto della situazione:

ora ho tutto il sistema in x86 stabile. Baselayout, portage gawk e bash compresi. Al lancio del comando 

```
env-update
```

 compaiono i geroglifici di cui sopra [quelli relativi a /lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk] ed etc-update continua anche lui a dare gli stessi risultati del primo post.

Sono davvero alle cozze. L'ultimo favore che vi chiedo è se qualcuno mi passa il suo 

```
/lib/rcscripts/awk/functions.awk
```

 Se neppur sostiuendo quello và   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  so come passerò il weekend...

Sempre che qualcuno non abbia qualcuno ha qualche idea...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Eccolo il functions.awk

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ri-grazie fedeli, ma indovina: niente!  :Confused: 

Vabbè meno male che ora ho da giocare con il nuovo router che oggi è arrivato... 

Cmq gentoo, seppur rotta, parte quindi visto che ho spazio, le tengo entrambe, sia la gentoo disastrata che la nuova. Magari cambio FS e mi metto a legger dei tests sui FS...

ringrazio tutti e nel caso qualche d'uno abbia qualche idea, si faccia avanti.

----------

## Ferdinando

Mi è successa di recente praticamente la stessa cosa dopo aver syncato il 16 con il server gentoo.osusol.org ed aver riaggiornato tutto: notare che io ho tutto il sistema su ~x86.

Quanto al decesso di etc-update, l'ho riesumato modificando l'espressione regolare che dava a sed e che era effettivamente errata, ma non so se fosse un problema di portage o di sed che ha smesso di tollerare vecchie sintassi, o ancora di bash (etc-update è uno script bash).

Purtroppo di gawk non so granché, e la fase 'caching service dependencies' finisce sempre male come su illustrato; ho comunque notato che gli errori di unexpected end of file spariscono se aggiungo alla fine di quelle righe dei ';'. Purtroppo gli altri errori (syntax error) non vanno via.

Inoltre, non so se è correlato, diversi ebuild, tra cui bash stessa, falliscono nel configure (che è a sua volta uno script bash) dicendo che la variabile bindir è una stringa vuota; per questo però sto ancora cercando soluzioni nel forum e facendo un po' di hacking manuale nel file.

Visto che questo topic si era concluso (ma non risolto) a dicembre, vi chiedo: qualcuno ha trovato la soluzione (:deadhead:)?.

Ciao e grazie

----------

## .:deadhead:.

purtroppo no. Io ora sto usando una seconda installazione da stage1 [mi piace far le cose per bene  :Smile: ]

Se decidi di installar una nuova gentoo usa un liveCD e ricordati di NON USAR come distro di partenza quella fallata. Io l'ho fatto e PER OSMOSI  :Shocked:  anche la nuova già nella fase di boostrap ha dato gli stessi segni di squilibrio...

boh!

----------

## Ferdinando

Argh! Temevo questa risposta!

Sinceramente non ho un gran desiderio di ripetere l'installazione da stage1, se non in casi disperati, soprattutto visto che l'ho dovuto fare solo due mesi fa a causa di una corruzione del fs: ho imparato a fare bkup, ma l'ho sostituito poco dopo l'update e quindi è inutilizzabile!

Credo che continuerò con l'hacking, sui configure sono a buon punto, mentre su gawk leggerò qualche guida rapida: se dovessi ottenere risultati posterò qui.

Intanto (credo domani) posterò il mio etc-update modificato (o solo la riga incriminata) così possiamo confrontarlo: a me quell'espressione regolare sembrava presumere un tentativo di sostituzione in linea che bash non faceva, e anche nel configure c'era un comando eval che a me dava risultati ben diversi da quelli voluti dai programmatori, quindi direi che il principale indiziato è bash. Ma allora perché gli errori di gawk?

Ciao

----------

